# Is 580EX incompatible with 5D3 - No Flash C.Fn ?



## kaihp (Aug 10, 2013)

Can anyone access the Custom functions menu of their 5D3, when a 580EX (Mark I) is attached?
(Image -> External Speedlite control -> Flash C.Fn settings)

I get a menu saying that "This menu cannot be displayed. Incompatible flash or flash's power is turned off."
And yes, the 580EX _is_ turned on...


----------



## Kit. (Aug 10, 2013)

The external speedlite control doesn't work with flashes older than 580EX II. You can set up flash custom functions from the controls on the flash itself, the only difference is that you cannot switch between custom flash settings fast by switching between camera's custom modes (C1, C2, C3).


----------



## DigiAngel (Aug 10, 2013)

you need a 580 EX II, 430 EX II, 600, or that newer little one thingy something to access the menu. on older speedlites you simply use the controls on the flash itself.


----------



## kaihp (Aug 10, 2013)

Ah, OK.... SNAFU in other words. Just a pity that they didn't write this in the effing manual.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------

